# Looking for Input/Advise Please



## lady323 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wanted to post an update on the filing for divorce. 

It's been a hassle as it seems the husband is telling me the "lawyer did it wrong". My lawyer filed the "Complaint for Divorce" on April 2. As I travel the lawyer emailed me a copy of the complaint he file. I sent a copy to the husband so he can see that it was being filed. In the email the lawyer indicated it was being filed in the Probate Court. In Massachusetts Probate and Family Court is one in the same. However, yesterday I get a call from the husband (he's overseas) saying why did the lawyer file with Probate and not Family court. So I tried to explain to him that it's one in the same and just because he didn't indicate Family Court in his email, doesn't mean it wasn't filed correctly. He also wanted to know if I signed the document, which I didn't. I would think my lawyer would tell me it needed to be signed before it was filed. My lawyer also wanted to know if the husband would come into his office to accept service of the summons or did the constable need to serve him. I emailed the husband and he said he would come into the lawyer's office when he's back in the states in May. I then relayed this to the lawyer and he said it was fine. 

Anyways, the lawyer has sent me the court Tracking Assignment docket number for our case and I am debating whether to pass this along to my husband. He doesn't have a lawyer and sometimes I just feel he's hassling me as things aren't going as fast as he wants. I just don't want to get another call that will start and end in arguing. I feel the lawyer should know how to do his job as that is what he does. According the husband I don’t ask questions and I told him if I don’t understand something I ask, otherwise I let him do is job.

I just want to tell him, he’s the one that wants the divorce so he should be filing and not complaining on the way I/lawyer are doing it. I am just tired of the arguing as mentally I cannot handle it anymore.....

I would appreciate anyone’s input on whether I should pass along the docket number.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Do not send the tracking link to him. If he want a primer course in Mass. legal procedure he can either hire an attorney or go to school. What your attorney does, and the way he does it is between you and the attorney. Your STBXH can contact the court if he has a question.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Tell him if he has any question to have him call your attorney. that's what your paying him for. Get out of the finger pointing all together.


----------

